# Slick rims wheel sealant as featured in waxybox 21.



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Used slick rims wheel sealant today as featured in the waxybox 21. What a great product easy to use with great coverage. Used 7ml for 4 16" wheels so on that basis you can coat 57 wheels from the 100ml bottle you purchased. 

I kept the sample in my pocket while washing the car to warm up the solution making it easier to apply which I would recommend doing. 

It really is easy to use, wipe on buff off. 

Gave good protection and beading and states it will not need another application for around 10k miles (around a year)

All in all 10/10 for me for ease and results. 

Thanks to Rich at waxybox for putting in the addition!

I have posted photos on Instagram of the results (Matt-rudd94)

If I knew how to attach a photo from my phone I would but it's beyond me


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Matt, press the + button to the left of where you type and select the icon that looks like the sun and mountains, to attach your photos.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice tip for the pocket storage. Off I go to check out the photos


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I sometimes have a good idea Rav!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Use photo bucket

Easiest way


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll have a look into that, however now I've thought Instagram photos have URL's I think..


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


>


dayummmm. Be good to see how long it lasts.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Quotes 10k miles and used on my sisters car which doesn't get much loving so shall see!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice beading. Be interesting to see how it holds up, ease of future cleaning etc.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow thats some nice beading going on there.
as said be intresting to see how long it lasts and how easy it makes them to clean once aplied


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

how well is this holding up matt ?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I shall update you next time I give her car a clean, forgot to have a see last time but will ensure I give it a go - hopefully sometime soon


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

matt-rudd said:


>


Nice beads..did you use an atomizer bottle?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah was from a spray atomiser, tried it on both spray and stream


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it's probably fair to say that I've not got on as well with this as you have, Matt. :lol:

I'm interested to see how it's holding up for you though.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I have seen them funny marks/stains on your wheels. I'll have to have a look at these although I only coated the outer face and not the inner wall like you did Matt! The weather doesn't look to be in my favour this weekend but time will tell


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

ilogikal1 said:


> I think it's probably fair to say that I've not got on as well with this as you have, Matt. :lol:
> 
> I'm interested to see how it's holding up for you though.


I was going to mention your woes!


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

roscopervis said:


> I was going to mention your woes!


I don't think I've hidden my issues with it all that well. :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it if I'm honest

Had a sample in a waxybox and then I saw the price 

Hardly lasting after a very short time, I'd much prefer a ceramic at half the cost


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Update as requested for 10 weeks on, some may know I don't have a pressure washer or the capability to have one at home so have to make do with a mesto foamer and hand held pressure sprayers. I started with little prewash with Valet pro which didn't need much agitation to lift the brake dust off with.




























From there I washed the car after leaving it to dwell and then rinsed the wheels off and gave them a simple wash with my mitt leaving a nice clean finish. The protection is still there 10 weeks on and the car does around 200 miles a week.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks pretty good doesn't it. Thanks Matt.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Crafty said:


> Looks pretty good doesn't it. Thanks Matt.


No problem, had to be fast she's gone out already!


----------

